# Clear fork river



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone fished the Clear fork river lately? The last time I was down there it was so low to be a joke, and I'm wondering if the situation has improved with the recent rains. 

I know that the river is deeper in the area below the class B campgrounds but Ive never had much luck in that area. How is the river between Belleville and the lake? How is the Black Fork river between Perrysville and Loudonville?

Has anyone tried flyfishing the Tusc' river between Canal Fulton and Strasburg? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

yep, i was there saturday, clear fork is quite low, lotsa kids wading. i did manage one 12" brown and some smalies and bluegill, but but it was real slow.


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

flyman said:


> yep, i was there Saturday, clear fork is quite low, lotsa kids wading. i did manage one 12" brown and some smalies and bluegill, but but it was real slow.


You can watch the USGS river guage at the Clear Fork just beyond the spillway in real time on online, but the server seems to be down this morning. It was reading .95 of a foot (approx 10.5")last night so I assume that the river is too high and muddy to be fish-able this weekend. 

 Clear Fork river gauge via the USGS


----------

